# Overnight "Loop" hikes



## SkiDog (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone know of any good overnight "loop" backpacking trips? NH and VT area, i'd be heading out from Killington. I just hate having to spot a car. When you're coming from Jersey driving 2 cars up is a pain, and renting once in VT is a pain as well. 

any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

M


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 5, 2005)

First and best that comes to my mind is the Pemi Loop, starting and ending at the Lincoln Woods ranger station / parking area. Head up the Osseo Trail, over Franconia Ridge and Garfield Ridge, over South Twin and back over the Bonds and out. Places to camp include Liberty Springs tentsite, Garfield Ridge campsite, and Guyot shelter / tentsite.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe camp out at Underhill State Park and completing a nice loop over Mansfield?  I did the loop (abuot 9 miles) in 2000 or 2001 and it was incredible.  

Another idea would be to park off Route 125 in Breadloaf/Hancock, VT and hiking up the LT to Skylight Pond and Shelter before descending the Skylight Trail or vice versa.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2005)

Only one night loop?

If not just one night another good loop would be in the presidentials - you could start at Crawford Notch or Pinkham Notch. And if you wanted to add a little extra you could attach the Mt Isolation loop.

Plus in that area they have shuttles that stop at certain spots... so you could just drop off your car and pick up a shuttle at another location.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 5, 2005)

How many Enterprise locations are in VT?  I rented an additional car in TN outside of the GSMNP & it was very convenient, way more people in TN Vs, VT though.

How many nights, Pemi loop that Michael mentioned is great but it's a two or three night trip depending on one's speed, (It's a full day for the Speed Hiking dayhikers)  Part of it can be done also a day shorter by cutting through the Pemi the Western Lobe Vs. around it.  (This loop is the Classic Pemi Loop but in reality only goes around 1/2 - the best half for mountains - of the Wilderness Proper)

Unsure what camping requirements are needed in Underhill State Park but a loop including the whole ridge on Mansfield can be a good lengthy day hike or a leisurely overnight

VT does not really lend itself to loops but some exist, one on LT going over Stratton & then staying at Stratton Pond is pretty popular.  

In Western NH, opportunities on Moosilauke would be nice, unsure what camping restrictions their might be as much of the land is owned by DOC, there is a shelter up there though.  Also available are some in Southern Whites, not as dramatic as Pemi but likely quieter

For NH with a WMG guide or at least the maps it's pretty easy to pick your own loop, in VT the LT Guide is a bit of a help but you need to look harder for side trails that provide access that can be looped together or have a small amount of road walking. 

IN ADK's some loops exist there too.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> IN ADK's some loops exist there too.


Good call. 
I was just looking at my ADK High Peaks region map a few days ago to refresh and there are plenty of nice loops in the Marcy area starting out at Keene Valley or the ADK Loj.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 5, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Mike P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the 'dacks have some incredible terrain.  Just be ready for bears and bugs, but incredible hikes.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 5, 2005)

According to the staff at the ADK Loj, as of a couple of weeks ago they had not had any bear problems at the campground there.

At Marcy Dam they have, they used to tie food bags into the spillway but the bears have figured out how to haul the bags up, I saw evidence on this on my way through there early one Morning.  My recent Day hike would have been a better overnight actually

High Peaks do offer some nice loops, I was thinking more south & East in particular in this case.  Both  Crane Mt & Pharaoh Mt areax I believe, they are in one of the 50 Hike's books I think) shorter ride from the Rutland Area  These peaks are below 3500 feet so they don't attract the peakbaggers.


----------

